

(A tiny step towards) Automating Web Design - gandalfgeek
http://blog.vivekhaldar.com/post/65417337744/a-tiny-step-towards-automating-web-design

======
onion2k
Pumping random numbers in to CSS is not, and never will be, "design". You
might occasionally come up with something aesthetically pleasing, although
it's likely you'd come up with better things faster doing it manually, but
that's not really the point here. The point is that design is not "making
things pretty".

Randomly generating a color scheme is possible, although even then I'd go down
the route of generating a base color and using an algorithm to pick the rest
(triadic colors work well), or perhaps using something like ColorBrewer to
select a scheme programmatically, but that isn't "design".

Design is the process of making things usable. The skill in designing a good
website is in placing elements in a logical order, using color and whitespace
to guide users around the page, prompting users to do things in a sensible way
that won't confuse them, and _at the same time_ giving the user something that
they will actively want to participate in.

Calling this "automated web design" is pretty much an insult to anyone who
designs things for the web.

